# 1 more minute for tomorrow night's Grey's Anatomy



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Just rec'd this update:

Delete 
9:00pm-10:01pm: Grey's Anatomy (Season Premiere 9/27)
10:01pm-11:00pm: Big Shots (Series Premiere 9/27)

Add 
9:00pm-10:02pm: Grey's Anatomy (Season Premiere 9/27)
10:02pm-11:00pm: Big Shots (Series Premiere 9/27)


Make sure to pad a minute (or maybe two to be safe).


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Luckily, I record both, so I'm safe either way.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This one minute overrun BS is ridiculous. Even The Office is doing it, and it's clipping several adjacent shows, even with an S3. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## scrapindee (May 8, 2004)

Ok. I missed it--the post and the last minute.

What did I miss?

Dee


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

scrapindee said:


> Ok. I missed it--the post and the last minute.
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> Dee


About 2 lines of cheesy end monolog from Meredith. (I've forgotten exactly what she said)

Edit: The extra minute is described in the episode thread.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jerry, you might also want to add (in the future) that your listings are EDT (EST) and PDT (PST) for us CDT (CST) folks....thanks!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

So the programs were aired at a different time for you?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> So the programs were aired at a different time for you?


Yes. The US does have several time zones and have for many years.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Ha ha.  I was under the impression that all of the local providers broadcast their shows at the same "time" (locally) of the night so that I wouldn't have to make additional edits like this.

Here in the left time zone, the program still showed at the times I mentioned above.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Are you new to TV schedules? How does someone in the TV recording biz not no something as basic as this?

3/4 of the country gets to watch any given prime time show simultaneously. You people in the PST (not left) zone get it three hours later.

If they aired everything at the same local time, why would you ever see a time zone stated in promos for any given program?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mick66 said:


> ....You people in the PST (not left) zone get it two hours later....


Yes compared to the Central time zone...it's actually three hours later in "actual" time from Eastern. Pacific time zone folks get the primetime shows at the same clock time as Eastern time zone folks (when a show airs 8 p.m. [7 p.m Central], it airs at 8 p.m. Eastern and Pacific). But I, too, am amazed someone from TiVo isn't aware that these shows air at different times... :down: :down: :down:


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

If someone in the Central timezone doesn't understand the time difference without TivoJerry having to tell them, there's no reason to think they would be able to figure out how to extend a recording by an extra minute. 

Besides, if all you have to do is add a minute to the recording, what does it matter?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Yes compared to the Central time zone...it's actually three hours later in "actual" time from Eastern.


Yep, you're right. I seem to forget about the MST zone once in a while - probably because none of the important states are in that time zone.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Just by coincidence, I had received a software update earlier on Thursday and the unit was in a "pending restart" status. I didn't know about this "Grey's" change, but sometime that evening I tried doing a manual connection to the TiVo service. It said that it would not connect to the service until after the restart, which was scheduled for 2:00am. So ... that's why I didn't receive this update!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It looks like DTV got the guide data change while Grey's Anatomy was airing. Posters with HR20 only got around 30 minutes of Grey's. Speculation is the units chocked when the guide data changed while the show was recording.

Those of us with DTivo (SD) missed the last minute of Grey's and didn't get it with our recording of Big Shots. Looks like the change was processed, and Big Shots started recording a minute later (new time) but the recording in progress, Grey's, didn't get extended by the minute.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've been "cutting and pasting" warnings like this for some time and this is the first time I've had my feet held to the fire for not posting time zone info. 

I figured anyone smart enough to see the original time listed followed by the correction would be able to figure it out for themselves. But it you really wanna butcher me for a slight oversight, I'll make sure not to offend anyone in any other time zone ever again by either being really specific, or just skipping out on making the posting altogether.

No good deed ever goes unpunished, eh?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't let one jerk get to you. People watching Grey's know what time it airs in their local time zone.

I always thought EST/PST is assumed if nothing is specified.

Want to confuse everyone? Use UTC.



TiVoJerry said:


> I've been "cutting and pasting" warnings like this for some time and this is the first time I've had my feet held to the fire for not posting time zone info.
> 
> I figured anyone smart enough to see the original time listed followed by the correction would be able to figure it out for themselves. But it you really wanna butcher me for a slight oversight, I'll make sure not to offend anyone in any other time zone ever again by either being really specific, or just skipping out on making the posting altogether.
> 
> No good deed ever goes unpunished, eh?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> I've been "cutting and pasting" warnings like this for some time and this is the first time I've had my feet held to the fire for not posting time zone info.
> 
> I figured anyone smart enough to see the original time listed followed by the correction would be able to figure it out for themselves. But it you really wanna butcher me for a slight oversight, I'll make sure not to offend anyone in any other time zone ever again by either being really specific, or just skipping out on making the posting altogether.
> 
> No good deed ever goes unpunished, eh?


Your feet were not "held to the fire" as you say for not posting the time zone. I politely requested that you include CST. What I found amazing was your comment later that seemed to indicate that you didn't realize shows aired at different times. If that makes me a jerk (as another poster indicated), then so be it.


----------

